# I thought you all hung out together in person in CA...



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

O.k. I have to say this knowing that there is a great possibility that I will be the brunt (sp?) of jokes, but this it the first board or internet group I have ever joined.  I haven't even lurked on other boards...

Anyway, when I first got here, I thought you all (especially the mods) all lived in the same area and got together in person a lot.  I saw references to parties, book klubs, etc., and wondered whether you all that lived close together just decided to start your own internet club.  I felt a little left out because there were so many parties and get togethers being held without me.

I now think that you all are just really good at creating parties over the net.  Never heard of that before, but with the 3000th member celebration going on in another thread, it just donned on me...hmmm...they don't all live together...

Weird huh?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

That's right, we are all over the place.  But what's a few miles between friends


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I now think that you all are just really good at creating parties over the net. Never heard of that before, but with the 3000th member celebration going on in another thread, it just donned on me...hmmm...they don't all live together...


isn't the internet a GRAND thing


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

And aren't we a GRAND bunch.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

There is actually a member here who lives probably 3 miles from me, in my own town, but we've never met in person. But we have chatted online.

Harvey, the owner of this site, lives completely across the country from me. He's in Washington (state) and I am in Maine.

I love the Internet!

L


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hee, Hee.  

One of the first threads I read back in December had a picture of Leslie (or at least that's who the poster said it was) as a bellydancer at a party.  I thought it was one of the parties you all were having without me.  Now that I look back on it...I can't help but laugh at myself.  I've learned so much about how people interact over the net on this board.  I'm still learning and still stick my foot in it a lot, but I'm teachable ;0)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

If we had only known we could have had a lot of fun playing jokes on you.  
As you have probably found out, we love to share information, and we love to have fun, about anything, including Kitchen Aid mixers.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Hee, Hee.
> 
> One of the first threads I read back in December had a picture of Leslie (or at least that's who the poster said it was) as a bellydancer at a party. I thought it was one of the parties you all were having without me. Now that I look back on it...I can't help but laugh at myself. I've learned so much about how people interact over the net on this board. I'm still learning and still stick my foot in it a lot, but I'm teachable ;0)


I remember that picture. It was "me" dancing with Hugh Jackman at a party. I still had long hair and a waist. Funny, I don't have that picture in my photobucket. LOL.

This is the real me...


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I remember that picture. It was "me" dancing with Hugh Jackman at a party. I still had long hair and a waist. Funny, I don't have that picture in my photobucket. LOL.
> 
> This is the real me...


I love your car


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe someone can link the post to the story about Leslie's car.  Very interesting!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Oooohhh...pretty car!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> Maybe someone can link the post to the story about Leslie's car. Very interesting!


Yes, what thread was that in...LOL. It is around here somewhere. Meanwhile, I am looking forward to warm weather and getting the top down on my car. He's been feeling cooped up all winter!

That picture was taken in Trollhatten, Sweden, in front of the largest Saab dealership in the world. We bought the car in Sweden, toured Norway for two weeks, then dropped it off in Gothenburg to be shipped home. It was a fabulous trip.

L


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, sounds like a great trip...I've never been to Sweden...


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

If we all lived in the same area and hung out frequently we'd never get any work done!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been looking at Leslie's current avatar so much and so long, if I met her in person, I'd expect her to look like that, LOL!

Mod Ann and I live not too many miles away; we're planning a DC area KB get-together after tax season...

Betsy


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Back in 1996 I worked all over the state of Maine for about 4 months, I have never seen so many SAAB model cars in my entire life. I also got to see first hand what road salt does to the bottom of a SAAB.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I wish we all lived close together..Then again, we'd never get any reading done on our Kindles..It's hard enough now!

I love the internet. One of my best friends is someone I met online about 10 years ago. We discovered we only lived about 45 minutes away from each other. We've grown so close, her daughter calls me Grandma Heather and we spend Christmas and Thanksgiving together every year..Well, we did up until this past year. She just moved to Australia.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've been lucky enough to make a number of good friends over the internet (usually on forums like these) over the last few years; some across the country, some across the world, and some literally in my own backyard (or at least one mountain over).

And somehow I missed that Harvey was here in Washington!  LOL  Wish our locations showed in our posts & not just in our profiles.

But yeah, many of us spend all our time here already.  We'd never get anything done if we all lived close by.  If nothing else, all the Kindles would have to meet up and compare their outfits!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That's funny, pawlaw. I like the idea of all of us mods living in some group house together, and throwing wild Kindle parties all the time. That would get the neighbors talking.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Harvey, CONGRATULATIONS on 2000 posts!!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Do you think that's a good idea, Harvey? If KindleWidow found out, she might insure she was a real widow.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL! Yes, you are probably right, intinst!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Maybe we should have a KindleBoards Konvention, and meet in the middle of the country! Make a long weekend of showing off our Kindles and meeting our mods and resident authors! And talk about a brain trust! With so many dedicated readers in one place...you know we would be one of the most intelligent groups to ever assemble! And don't forget good looking too!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Maybe we should have a KindleBoards Konvention, and meet in the middle of the country! Make a long weekend of showing off our Kindles and meeting our mods and resident authors! And talk about a brain trust! With so many dedicated readers in one place...you know we would be one of the most intelligent groups to ever assemble! And don't forget good looking too!


And completely humble too; right? LOL.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> That's funny, pawlaw. I like the idea of all of us mods living in some group house together, and throwing wild Kindle parties all the time.


You mean we don't?



Betsy


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

drenee said:


> And completely humble too; right? LOL.
> deb


Of course!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Maybe we should have a KindleBoards Konvention, and meet in the middle of the country! Make a long weekend of showing off our Kindles and meeting our mods and resident authors! And talk about a brain trust! With so many dedicated readers in one place...you know we would be one of the most intelligent groups to ever assemble! And don't forget good looking too!


I have this vision of a hotel conference room all set up for 500 people...rows and rows of chairs. All the people are sitting there silently reading their Kindles. The keynote speaker reader is standing at the podium, reading her Kindle. After the opening presentation, there's a panel of readers. They have computer stations set up around the edge of the room and people can go and catch up on KindleBoards (which is very quiet because we are all reading at the konvention...)

L


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I have this vision of a hotel conference room all set up for 500 people...rows and rows of chairs. All the people are sitting there silently reading their Kindles. The keynote speaker reader is standing at the podium, reading her Kindle. After the opening presentation, there's a panel of readers. They have computer stations set up around the edge of the room and people can go and catch up on KindleBoards (which is very quiet because we are all reading at the konvention...)
> 
> L


Don't forget the vendor booths just outside of the conference room! Oberon, Decalgirl, .......


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

LMAO! That is almost exactly how I have pictured Kindle Parties! However, I think our Keynote speaker could be the Kindle, Harvey could write a speech and download it to a K2 and then TTS it! How funny would it be for a non-Kindler to walk in and see 500 people sitting there staring at a podium, listening to a speech read by "Tom".


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> LMAO! That is almost exactly how I have pictured Kindle Parties! However, I think our Keynote speaker could be the Kindle, Harvey could write a speech and download it to a K2 and then TTS it! How funny would it be for a non-Kindler to walk in and see 500 people sitting there staring at a podium, listening to a speech read by "Tom".


Okay, that is very funny.

When people register for the konference, they'd be asked to authorize [email protected] as an email address on the Kindle. Then the planners could just send the schedule and konference materials directly to the participants and not have to bother with photocopying a ton of stuff that will just get thrown out 3 days later.

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Harvey said:


> That's funny, pawlaw. I like the idea of all of us mods living in some group house together, and throwing wild Kindle parties all the time. That would get the neighbors talking.


Wooo! I can't wait to see that on Helmet Cam!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Every day on the KB is a Kindle Kvetching Konference, isn't it?  It would be fun to meet folks in person and have real margaritas instead of virtual ones together!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

You guys are hysterical!  Cracking me up... 

Just so you know, the reason I don't post more is because I'm spending most of my time laughing...

What is Kvetching? (you're talking to a midwestern engineer here, so sometimes it takes me a while to catch on to sarcasm...)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> You guys are hysterical! Cracking me up...
> 
> Just so you know, the reason I don't post more is because I'm spending most of my time laughing...
> 
> What is Kvetching? (you're talking to a midwestern engineer here, so sometimes it takes me a while to catch on to sarcasm...)


kvetch (plural kvetches)

Person who endlessly whines or complains. 
Person who finds fault with anything. 
kvetching - To whine or complain, often needlessly
From Wikitionary


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> LMAO! That is almost exactly how I have pictured Kindle Parties! However, I think our Keynote speaker could be the Kindle, Harvey could write a speech and download it to a K2 and then TTS it! How funny would it be for a non-Kindler to walk in and see 500 people sitting there staring at a podium, listening to a speech read by "Tom".


Oh, and we could have a contest...we have to all start reading the same book and whoever finishes first wins a prize...

The idea of this cracks me up...my son and I have Aspergers and this would be our idea of a good time!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Oh, and we could have a contest...we have to all start reading the same book and whoever finishes first wins a prize...


Some of the readers here...I'd barely be out of the first chapter and they'd be winning. LOL.

L


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

yep, me too    Actually, my son would probably be done before me (and he's ...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We could have a contest for whoever brings the most change for the CoinStar machine. We could have a conference excursion to visit all the Coinstar machines in the city. LOL.

L


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

hee, hee.  Hey!  On my other post, my son's age just showed up as a smiley...what's up with that?  I'm rebooting...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

8 with a parens next to it gives the guy with the sunglasses.

L


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh wow!  I had no idea...I don't know any of those codes to get the smileys...I just click on the ones above when replying...and here I thought I had a virus


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Klik on any smiley and see what is typed in your reply.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

You may have a virus, but your computer is fine.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Dori said:


> You may have a virus, but your computer is fine.


as a matter of fact, I have had a cough...

testing...  

holy smokes! you are right...i've noticed that before, but it didn't compute until now...

Harvey - is there a banner that you could make me by way of explanation..."It's the Aspergers talking.."


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

And I though you were just being coy about your sons age!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

hee, hee, if I had thought of being coy, I would have


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

sprite snort alert


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> kvetch (plural kvetches)
> 
> Person who endlessly whines or complains.
> Person who finds fault with anything.
> ...


Wow! Didn't mean it to make it sound like we were all complaining everyday ! I called my Jewish SIL because she uses this word all the time in the context of "talk amongst yourselves". She says the word was originally Yiddish and it meant to squeeze something so they use it as "squeezing every bit of conversation out" about anything. So, I hope it applies a little better with this usage! BTW, both my SIL and I are in Iowa, so it gets plenty of midwestern usage here! Feel free to kvetch at me (per the wiki definition) if I confused anyone instead of making a funny !


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> yep, me too  Actually, my son would probably be done before me (and he's ...


ha ha 
The definition of this smiley  is "cool"
I thought you where saying your son is cool! (and I'm sure he is)


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey All!  I live in Arkansas, pretty "middle of the country", huh?


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mod Ann and I live not too many miles away; we're planning a DC area KB get-together after tax season...
> 
> Betsy


Would this be open to other KB members? I'm only a few hours from DC & would love to meet some of you in person.

I haven't been here long, but I feel a kinship with the people who post regularly. I don't do Margaritas, but definitely could celebrate with brownies (want to try that recipe from the other board), or pie, or even the 3000 member cake! And I have a lot of coins that are just longing to be changed into Amazon GCs at the Coinstar machine...


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

kim said:


> ha ha
> The definition of this smiley  is "cool"
> I thought you where saying your son is cool! (and I'm sure he is)


Oh! I didn't get that until you explained. Yes, the punkin' is really cool (if I may say so myself [brushes off shoulder]  ohhh, i just typed in the symbols for that and it just popped right up...i'm learning so much! let's see, what smiley code would  be...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

lynninva said:


> Would this be open to other KB members? I'm only a few hours from DC & would love to meet some of you in person.


I am sure Ann and Betsy will say, the more the merrier! We had quite a few members in the Maryland/DC/VA area.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lynninva said:


> Would this be open to other KB members? I'm only a few hours from DC & would love to meet some of you in person.


Oh, definitely, now that I read it, it does sound like I meant just Ann and me---no, we're going to announce it and get a crowd together (we hope). Maybe even Mike and Jan from Annapolis (Kreelanwarrior and Scrapping Fever).

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Since I know of 6 kindle lovers here - maybe I'll put out a shout on the area forum and have a party here  

You know that's not too bad for an area 26 kilomeetrs long on the north side of Lake Chapala, Mexico !  I am positive there are others that I don't even know about as we have a rather large ex-pat community.

Of course, all of you that want to come down for it would be more than welcome.  Maybe we'll wait until next winter when the low here is 55 deg, and the high is 75! no snow


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Reading through this thread makes me really want for us to have a KindleBoard Konvention!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Angela said:


> Reading through this thread makes me really want for us to have a KindleBoard Konvention!


They're gonna have one in the DC area - and Harvey might even show up! hmmmm I might check out air fares, usually cheaper further away hmmmmm


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, everyone is welcome to our DC gathering. . .we'll definitely post when we get a day and time set. . .but you all go ahead and do your own thing too!  Anju, if you want to fly in, I'll be glad to pick you up at National (sorry, Reagan National) or Dulles!

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hey, everyone is welcome to our DC gathering. . .we'll definitely post when we get a day and time set. . .but you all go ahead and do your own thing too! Anju, if you want to fly in, I'll be glad to pick you up at National (sorry, Reagan National) or Dulles!
> 
> Ann


Or me! (And if we're not going to just call it National, why not the WHOLE name, Ronald Reagan Washington National Airport, LOL!  National still works for me, we called it that before the name change. You can tell who are old timers in DC by what they call the airport!)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's most confusing when people say they're flying into Reagan Airport.  Say what?  

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's most confusing when people say they're flying into Reagan Airport. Say what?
> 
> Ann


Those would be the same ones that look at you blankly when you mention having seen something at the Capital Centre.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Or when you mention having driven up Shirley Highway to get to DC. . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Or when you mention having driven up Shirley Highway to get to DC. . . . . .
> 
> Ann


 

When my parents and I first moved here in 1968, my father worked in DC, and we lived in Alexandria, just off 395. His colleagues were incredulous that we wanted to live so far out in the boonies....


----------

